
Yahoo Revenue Misses Estimates as CEO’s Turnaround Sputters Business - foobarqux
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-04-21/yahoo-s-revenue-misses-estimates-as-ceo-s-turnaround-sputters
======
grandalf
The Yahoo home page is a spammy disaster. Why would any user or investor think
it was going anywhere?

Just look at the google home page to get a sense of how to build trust with
users. It's not trying to trick you into clicking a sponsored link, not
wasting your CPU on huge banner ads.

I would have to be paid $1K per year to switch to a yahoo email account, and
I'm not even sure I'd be happy with the offer.

~~~
o0-0o
I'll pay you 1000 dollars to use one for the year if you document it, sell me
the rights, and split the proceeds 50/50\. I have some choice emails too.

~~~
amirmansour
I'll seriously take you up on that offer, if you truly meant it.

------
bruceb
Mayer and company are talking about the earning right now:
[http://finance.yahoo.com/topics/yahoo-q1-2015-earnings/](http://finance.yahoo.com/topics/yahoo-q1-2015-earnings/)

